# paper on ancient greek cuisine



## Thepandasarecoming (Aug 25, 2014)

I am doing a paper on ancient greek cuisine. This is not going to be an easy assignment any knowledge on the subject? If so do tell. I begin the assignment tommorow I NEED some info


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

A quick search on google should provide a starting point.

I'm unfamiliar with ancient Greek cuisine, but Roman cuisine (Roman society had some Greek influences) was mainly rice, grains, fruits, and watered down wine for the lower classes, sometimes fish or meat on holidays. The upper classes had more ready access to meat and fish and enjoyed more exotic fruits. One thing I believe occurred in ancient Greek cuisine was a heavy use of "cereal". I vaguely remember reading a food similar to cereal flakes today was had at almost every meal by the less well-off.

Hope this helps a little, that's more or less all the basic knowledge I have about cuisine of the era.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Ancient Greek cuisine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
You could start here, I suppose.


----------

